# First Green of Spring



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Two of my favorites I have taken. I love the bright green moss vs the dead/dormant vegetation.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet! Love the pictures Joel!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Joel, outstanding photo's buddy....


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW! Dang, you sure do take some awesome pictures :!:


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Great work!! you must have a sweet camera too.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice work


----------

